# Uber driver attacked! Stun gun used. Is it open season on Uber drivers now



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

http://wwlp.com/2015/11/06/uber-driver-attacked-with-stun-gun-phone-stolen/

Is this the new normal?


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

this one happened in 9pm hour .. the attack with the Taco Bell Batterer happened in 8pm hour


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

I once worked with someone years ago (not uber) that picked up 3 young guys and he took them into new york. Once there, the one behind him held a gun to his head and demanded the driver's money. The driver handed over something like $40 which was all he had. The guy next to him in the driver's seat started to repeatedly stab him. They all ran off with his money and left him there to die. He survived.

Something like this isn't anything new with uber. It's the risk we take with putting strangers in our cars.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Crackheads.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Now that the national media showed how little Uber drivers can defend themselves, the criminals of course see an opportunity.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Maybe we need an Uber driver vigilante to keep riders and potential pax in check....any volunteers? ;-O
Andy


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Seems like the best way to handle a threatening passenger is to find a place that is populated, stop and turn off the car and get out. Order the passenger to get out. If he doesn't, call the police. Drivers are sitting ducks in the driver seat w/ a passenger in the back.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

SlowBoat said:


> http://wwlp.com/2015/11/06/uber-driver-attacked-with-stun-gun-phone-stolen/
> 
> Is this the new normal?


No. There would need to be a much higher rate of incidents for attacks on drivers for it to be the "new normal."


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Can we assume that this was a street flag and not an Uber ride?


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

KevinH said:


> Can we assume that this was a street flag and not an Uber ride?


How would anyone be able to make that assumption based on the few details in the article and without talking to the driver?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Now that the national media showed how little Uber drivers can defend themselves, the criminals of course see an opportunity.


The honeymoon is fading a little bit. There are more drivers than ever, they vary in experience, ability and willingness to film themselves. I am not going to suggest that the cut rate fares in mature markets attract "garbage" as I have read. I will suggest those bargain basement rates suggest that pax have an ability to relate to the time spent engaged with an Uber driver as something to be taken for granted and they are encouraged to view their driver's time and energy as disposable. That doesn't help combined with the conflict associated with pax occasionally paying high surge prices, it creates conflict, gaming of the system, sets pax and driver on edge. At least that is my opinion - There is a neurotic component to the transaction.

One other thought, "Uber " is a comon, accepted word in the vernacular, a couple years ago Uber drivers spent far more time and energy doing their activity and trying to keep it under the radar. Drivers may possibly be less interested in protecting Uber or the TNC experience from itself. My guess is this kind of stuff has always happened, but little changes in perspective are taking place. When TNC drivers were fighting for a foothold, they could not afford to direct light on this kind of issue for fear of encouraging regulation for example, perhaps they were operating in a town where the activity was forbidden.

I seem to remember reading about issues of violence a year ago, the perspective seems to have changed a bit, many of the problems associated with the work tended to be brushed under the rug si as to avoid rocking the boat. More drivers are likely to have cameras, as such, they can show their tory rather than explain it now. Exponential growth of drivers is likely to show an exponential increase in troubling incidents, but nothing is new. Philly for example has gone from 2,500 drivers to over 12,000 in the last nine months (not even permitted there) just imagine the wide range of ability such a number of drovers represents. Largely, the TNC companies manage by remote control and fear tactics. That is going to catch up to them in a big way this year. All in the name of saving money and avoiding any chance of being deemed employers of these drivers.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Steve Joseph said:


> How would anyone be able to make that assumption based on the few details in the article and without talking to the driver?


I assume that the Uber passenger would be identified as other assailants have been, and would have been arrested or warrants and wants issued.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

KevinH said:


> I assume that the Uber passenger would be identified as other assailants have been, and would have been arrested or warrants and wants issued.


You're absolutely right. If it wasn't a street hail the police would already know who it is.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

I just got a brand new iPhone 6s Plus. Should I be worried?


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Duck season, no Rabbit season.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Seems like the best way to handle a threatening passenger is to find a place that is populated, stop and turn off the car and get out. Order the passenger to get out. If he doesn't, call the police. Drivers are sitting ducks in the driver seat w/ a passenger in the back.


What does it tell you when most cabs out there have

Bullet proof partition 
Audio video recording 
Direct radio communication with dispatch 
5 dollar change only 
And street harden drivers

How does that make you feel


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> this one happened in 9pm hour .. the attack with the Taco Bell Batterer happened in 8pm hour


It used to be 4am was when I would get the biggest weirdos and most bizarre rides. I'm going to have to readjust my perspective.


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> What does it tell you when most cabs out there have
> 
> Bullet proof partition
> Audio video recording
> ...


It makes me feel like it's all a roll of the dice.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

"open season on uber drivers" LOL

A tad bit melodramatic and alarmist, yeah? Perhaps you are more cut out for the theater. 

You realize the actual statistic of something happening to either the driver or passenger is very, very slim?


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> "open season on uber drivers" LOL
> 
> A tad bit melodramatic and alarmist, yeah? Perhaps you are more cut out for the theater.
> 
> You realize the actual statistic of something happening to either the driver or passenger is very, very slim?


Yes, BUT try telling THAT to Edward Caban ;-)

Andy

PS- It's NOT paranoia when they really ARE trying to get ya!


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> What does it tell you when most cabs out there have
> 
> Bullet proof partition
> Audio video recording
> ...


Sigh...might as just hand over all valuables AND bend over.... :-(

NOT !! ;-)

Andy


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Uber 1 said:


> Sigh...might as just hand over all valuables AND bend over.... :-(
> 
> NOT !! ;-)
> 
> Andy


So true. The upside to Uber and Lyft is you can vet fairly well your pax by taking notice of their rating on a request. My days are fairly uneventful now that I avoid < 4.6* unless I'm desperate. I also do not accept 5* because 99% of the time they're new. My last 5* was a young African American couple from North Hollywood that tried to put their infant son in the car without a car seat. Spent 10 minutes waiting on them to get the seat. Then we drive to a Bed Bath Beyond 40 minutes away so just the girl can get out and come back 10 minutes later empty handed, to then go to a Staples 30 minutes away to do the same thing. Credit card fraud much? Couldn't wait for it to be over. Thank god the dude and the baby were asleep the whole time.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

^
Sounds like you got a pretty good fare and a easy ride for taking couple to a few stores? You are getting paid so what's the problem? And is there a reason you had to point out that they were African American? A bit racist. 

I had the same thing happen last week (minus their 2 kids), they were cool as hell and we had great conversation and listened to some good chill music which they loved and I actually made 5 stops for them since they didnt have a car due to being hit while driving and their car getting totaled. I was more than happy to do it too. Overall it was a great ride and very smooth & easy since I knew the area. Me and the guy even chatted about how much the area changed since we were younger and pointed out old stores to each other that have long been out of business. 

Some of the people driving for Uber/Lyft seriously need to get out of the service industry.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> ^
> Sounds like you got a pretty good fare and a easy ride for taking couple to a few stores? You are getting paid so what's the problem? And is there a reason you had to point out that they were African American? A bit racist.
> 
> I had the same thing happen last week (minus their 2 kids), they were cool as hell and we had great conversation and listened to some good chill music which they loved and I actually made 5 stops for them since they didnt have a car due to being hit while driving and their car getting totaled. I was more than happy to do it too. Overall it was a great ride and very smooth & easy since I knew the area. Me and the guy even chatted about how much the area changed since we were younger and pointed out old stores to each other that have long been out of business.
> ...


I was giving a factual recount of my ride. If you found it racist that sounds like a 'you' problem. I was just being detailed. Aside from their irresponsibility as parents trying to take an infant on a near 2 hour round trip without a seat, and clearly committing credit card fraud they were great people. Especially when the dude woke up from his nap to ask if he could smoke a bowl in the car.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Stating your customer's race/gender/sexual orientation/style of dress/etc is completely unnecessary and pointless. Be professional. It's the inside that counts, not the outside. Be professional and mature. 

"clearly committing credit card fraud"? And you know this for sure because of how? You are a LE Detective? You work for said Credit Card company?


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> Stating your customer's race/gender/sexual orientation/style of dress/etc is completely unnecessary and pointless. Be professional. It's the inside that counts, not the outside. Be professional and mature.
> 
> "clearly committing credit card fraud"? And you know this for sure because of how? You are a LE Detective? You work for said Credit Card company?


Because I worked for a bank for almost 7 years and have dealt with multiple forms of fraud, including being educated on suspicious behavior and filing dozens of federal reports, often referred to as suspicious activity referrals. But you're right... Driving 40 minutes to a Bed Bath Beyond when there's one 7 minutes down the road isn't odd. And stopping in to get milk from a rite aid before heading to a third stop, then coming out empty handed and saying, " we don't need to go to the last store," isn't odd at all haha.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> Seems like the best way to handle a threatening passenger is to find a place that is populated, stop and turn off the car and get out. Order the passenger to get out. If he doesn't, call the police. Drivers are sitting ducks in the driver seat w/ a passenger in the back.


Chances are if its a areer criminal ambushing you you're not gonna see it coming.. Like Twofiddy a mile said. "Crackheads" are a red flag!! The only reason why it doesn't happen more often to uber drivers is because we don't carry cash...Hence the IPhone thing.. Might be better off with an Uber iPhone 3(tech company that rents iPhone 3s to driver Lord) and keep the good iPhone 6+ in a safe place.

Or just get an android and be done with it. No one is making national headlines for "zapping Uber drivers for their android phones"


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> Stating your customer's race/gender/sexual orientation/style of dress/etc is completely unnecessary and pointless. Be professional. It's the inside that counts, not the outside. Be professional and mature.
> 
> "clearly committing credit card fraud"? And you know this for sure because of how? You are a LE Detective? You work for said Credit Card company?


Hey, know it all, lecturing everybody in every thread in the forum, quit trolling other members... no one asked you.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Uber 1 said:


> Yes, BUT try telling THAT to Edward Caban ;-)
> 
> Andy
> 
> PS- It's NOT paranoia when they really ARE trying to get ya!


Cabana boy can't even sleep at night now without night terrors and night sweats. He literally fears his own shadow now lmao!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

bezi_NY said:


> Chances are if its a areer criminal ambushing you you're not gonna see it coming.. Like Twofiddy a mile said. "Crackheads" are a red flag!! The only reason why it doesn't happen more often to uber drivers is because we don't carry cash...Hence the IPhone thing.. Might be better off with an Uber iPhone 3(tech company that rents iPhone 3s to driver Lord) and keep the good iPhone 6+ in a safe place.
> 
> Or just get an android and be done with it. No one is making national headlines for "zapping Uber drivers for their android phones"


Yup would not work for a criminal ambushing.. Have there been a lot of those? I am very careful where I drive and who I pick up... Hopefully, that reduces the chances of such an ambush. In that case, I will just start driving crazy and scare the shit out of them until I find the nearest police station or get pulled over.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I think it is more because there are many more drivers now than ever. 

400,000 drivers in the US alone!

Assume these 400,000 adults are in a city. Would there be no crime or no fights at all? 

It is the expected results of a large enough statistical sample which in our case is a true representation of the population. 

I expect more news stories about yet another Uber/Lyft driver everyday more than ever. If I don't hear anything to make news, that would really be strange.


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

Uber 1 said:


> Yes, BUT try telling THAT to Edward Caban ;-)
> 
> Andy
> 
> PS- It's NOT paranoia when they really ARE trying to get ya!


Historically driving for hire has been listed as one of the most dangerous jobs. No way 
Around that. And yeah, having the passenger's info makes it safer up to a point. The point it changes is when the passenger drank enough to forget that fact, or drank enough to stop caring. We will never know how many drivers have felt unsafe or have actually been threatened during rides. We are left with sensational stories like Caban's. Yet, even Caban stated he stopped working late over his concerns. We don't know his stories, but we know our own and we all have them. Be safe.


----------



## PatriciaQ (Aug 25, 2015)

Huberis said:


> The honeymoon is fading a little bit. There are more drivers than ever, they vary in experience, ability and willingness to film themselves. I am not going to suggest that the cut rate fares in mature markets attract "garbage" as I have read. I will suggest those bargain basement rates suggest that pax have an ability to relate to the time spent engaged with an Uber driver as something to be taken for granted and they are encouraged to view their driver's time and energy as disposable. That doesn't help combined with the conflict associated with pax occasionally paying high surge prices, it creates conflict, gaming of the system, sets pax and driver on edge. At least that is my opinion - There is a neurotic component to the transaction.
> 
> One other thought, "Uber " is a comon, accepted word in the vernacular, a couple years ago Uber drivers spent far more time and energy doing their activity and trying to keep it under the radar. Drivers may possibly be less interested in protecting Uber or the TNC experience from itself. My guess is this kind of stuff has always happened, but little changes in perspective are taking place. When TNC drivers were fighting for a foothold, they could not afford to direct light on this kind of issue for fear of encouraging regulation for example, perhaps they were operating in a town where the activity was forbidden.
> 
> I seem to remember reading about issues of violence a year ago, the perspective seems to have changed a bit, many of the problems associated with the work tended to be brushed under the rug si as to avoid rocking the boat. More drivers are likely to have cameras, as such, they can show their tory rather than explain it now. Exponential growth of drivers is likely to show an exponential increase in troubling incidents, but nothing is new. Philly for example has gone from 2,500 drivers to over 12,000 in the last nine months (not even permitted there) just imagine the wide range of ability such a number of drovers represents. Largely, the TNC companies manage by remote control and fear tactics. That is going to catch up to them in a big way this year. All in the name of saving money and avoiding any chance of being deemed employers of these drivers.


Just curious-How do you find out how many Uber drivers are in your city?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

PatriciaQ said:


> Just curious-How do you find out how many Uber drivers are in your city?


By tripping over them on every corner.


----------



## PatriciaQ (Aug 25, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> Stating your customer's race/gender/sexual orientation/style of dress/etc is completely unnecessary and pointless. Be professional. It's the inside that counts, not the outside. Be professional and mature.
> 
> "clearly committing credit card fraud"? And you know this for sure because of how? You are a LE Detective? You work for said Credit Card company?


No, I just think they stole the baby. NOT credit cards!!!


----------



## PatriciaQ (Aug 25, 2015)

Huberis said:


> By tripping over them on every corner.


You are too funny!


----------



## PatriciaQ (Aug 25, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> Chances are if its a areer criminal ambushing you you're not gonna see it coming.. Like Twofiddy a mile said. "Crackheads" are a red flag!! The only reason why it doesn't happen more often to uber drivers is because we don't carry cash...Hence the IPhone thing.. Might be better off with an Uber iPhone 3(tech company that rents iPhone 3s to driver Lord) and keep the good iPhone 6+ in a safe place.
> 
> Or just get an android and be done with it. No one is making national headlines for "zapping Uber drivers for their android phones"


Stereotyping Crackheads, now are we? _(sorry, just trying to get through another long day at my real job....)_


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

PatriciaQ said:


> Stereotyping Crackheads, now are we? _(sorry, just trying to get through another long day at my real job....)_


Don't like to stereotype but this was my childhood in New York.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> Don't like to stereotype but this was my childhood in New York.


Closest I got to that was driving a cab in Southie for a few years while ****** was running it and a few other years after he went on the lamb.
Cops? Gangsters? Southie?
Same difference.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Closest I got to that was driving a cab in Southie for a few years while ****** was running it and a few other years after he went on the lamb.
> Cops? Gangsters? Southie?
> Same difference.


Back then if you got caught in the act of robbing someone a cabbie anyone! the cops would hand the victim a blackjack to get some licks in. 

Like throw a brick at a cop and if he caught you he'd crack your head open. Youd never see anybody throw a brick again.  lol


----------



## Uber Wifey (Jul 24, 2015)

I think you try to rob a cabbie where I live the whole neighborhood will kick ur ass


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Whiteorchids said:


> I just got a brand new iPhone 6s Plus. Should I be worried?


Worried about your personal safety, yes. Keep your wits about you at all times. Worried about your iPhone? My advice is, back it up regularly, add a security lock to the home screen, and purchase replacement insurance. If you're mugged for the phone, give it up. It's replaceable. Your life is not.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

JaredJ said:


> So true. The upside to Uber and Lyft is you can vet fairly well your pax by taking notice of their rating on a request. My days are fairly uneventful now that I avoid < 4.6* unless I'm desperate. I also do not accept 5* because 99% of the time they're new. My last 5* was a young African American couple from North Hollywood that tried to put their infant son in the car without a car seat. Spent 10 minutes waiting on them to get the seat. Then we drive to a Bed Bath Beyond 40 minutes away so just the girl can get out and come back 10 minutes later empty handed, to then go to a Staples 30 minutes away to do the same thing. Credit card fraud much? Couldn't wait for it to be over. Thank god the dude and the baby were asleep the whole time.


No, most likely NOT CC fraud...My $$ is on shoplifting.....AND you were probably the getaway driver! ;-O

Andy


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Worried about your personal safety, yes. Keep your wits about you at all times. Worried about your iPhone? My advice is, back it up regularly, add a security lock to the home screen, and purchase replacement insurance. If you're mugged for the phone, give it up. It's replaceable. Your life is not.


Thanks. Where can you buy replacement insurance? AppleCare doesn't cover theft and my Amex card is only 90 days. I felt safer with my old 4s. This guy kept asking me questions about my phone. I got nervous.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Whiteorchids said:


> I just got a brand new iPhone 6s Plus. Should I be worried?


no you shouldn't be worried about your i phone. but you should be worried for your life.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> Yup would not work for a criminal ambushing.. Have there been a lot of those? I am very careful where I drive and who I pick up... Hopefully, that reduces the chances of such an ambush. In that case, I will just start driving crazy and scare the shit out of them until I find the nearest police station or get pulled over.


Never know! I'm in a bad neighborhood in Jersey and just did a job for a minimum fare of 15 bucks and the kid tipped me 6. Bucks! I never judge a neighborhood there are good people everywhere and bad people in good neighborhoods that make really good money and are sitting there with there ****ing waze going for .3/4 of mile trip because they think you're gonna cheat them out of .25 cents. And they're the ones to leave trash in your car too.. Somtimes the bad neighborhoods are safer and kinder to you, because they appreciate the service.


----------

